# Welche Messungen im Anlagenbau sinvoll



## maxi (7 November 2009)

Welche Messungen ausser der Schaltschrankprüfung macht ihr den im Anlagenbau.


Bin gerade am Überlegen und nachvorschen welche in der Fördertechnik gebraucht werden und welche vorgeschrieben sind. Ausserhalb der Schaltschrankmessung nach Schaltschrankbau.


----------



## Blockmove (7 November 2009)

Alle, die du aufgrund der gültigen Normen brauchst 

Schutzleiter, Isolationsmessung, Hochspannung, Prüfung der Sicherheitseinrichtungen, ...

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Bär1971 (7 November 2009)

Hallo Blockmove,
hallo den Anderen Steuerungsbauer,

auch ich hab da immer so meine Definitionsprobleme.

Im Sondermaschinenbau enthalten unsere Schaltschränke elektronische Steuerungen, Schaltrelais etc. Wie soll ich da eine Isolationsmessung mit Hochspannung durchführen ohne alles abzuschiessen? Klar, Elektronik abklemmen... Aber dann bleibt ja nur noch der Strang "Hauptschalter-Klemmen-Zugang Sicherung" übrig. Und wie gesagt, alles was mühsam verdrahtet wurde muss wieder abgeklemmt werden.

Wenn wir vom Verteilerbau reden, wo ein Schrank nur Sicherungen und Klemmen beinhaltet, ja, dort mag es nötig und auch möglich sein.

Einfach mal aus Neugierde (und man mag sich ja auch weiterentwickeln):
was und wie prüft ihr Eure Schaltschränke für die Maschinen? Und was prüft ihr an der Maschine selbst? (Ausser Funktionstest von Not-Aus-Knöpfen, Schutztüren, Lichtgitter... und die Funktion der zugehörigen Sicherheitsrelais)

Gruß
Bär


----------



## Blockmove (7 November 2009)

Hochspannungsprüfung machen wir nur bei Hauptstromkreisen.
Bei der Hochspannungs- und Isolationsprüfung werden FUs oder Servo-Verstärker abgeklemmt, bzw. stecken wir am Schaltschrank aus und prüfen am Klemmkasten.

24VDC und Isolationsmessung ist so eine Sache ... Mehr sag ich ohne meinen Anwalt hier nicht. 

Schutzleiterprüfung wird sehr gründlich durchgeführt. Da wir viel mit Alu-Montagesystemen (Bosch, Item oder dergleichen) arbeiten, ist Schutzleiter immer ein Thema. Daher wird die Messung an zig Punkten durchgeführt.

Wenn es um Anlagen oder Maschinen mit Ex-Schutz geht, dann holen wir uns Sachverständige vom TÜV-Süd.
Kann zwar manchmal nervig und/oder teuer sein, aber lieber schaut nochmal ein Externer drauf und sagt uns was wir alles falsch gemacht haben 

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Bär1971 (7 November 2009)

Ich meine wenn im Plan alle PE-Verbindungen eingezeichnet sind, diese mit Auge und mechanischer Kontrolle überprüft werden, eine Fachkraft den Schaltschrank verdrahtet und die Maschine installiert, wo soll es da bitte ein Problem mit Isolierungen oder Schutzleiter geben? Ich denke wir sind nicht die Einzigsten, welche sich zwar eine Checkliste angelegt haben um nichts zu vergessen, aber doch keine VDE-Prüfungen machen...

hm... ich komm wohl nicht drumrum uns auch so ein Maschinentester anzuschaffen, oder?


----------



## INST (9 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bitte zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:


> Bin gerade am Überlegen und nachvorschen welche in der Fördertechnik gebraucht werden und welche vorgeschrieben sind. Ausserhalb der Schaltschrankmessung nach Schaltschrankbau.


 
Wie man einen Schaltschrank prüft dürfte eigentlich kein Problem sein.
Aber ich stehe wie Maxi vor dem Problem der Prüfung einer Förder- und Umpackanlage für Paletten.
Wie prüft Ihr einen PE - Punkt der ca. 30 Meter vom Hauptschrank entfernt ist ?

Weil es gilt wie immer: 
*vde*

Gruß
INST


----------



## Blockmove (9 November 2009)

Bär1971 schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sind nicht die Einzigsten, welche sich zwar eine Checkliste angelegt haben um nichts zu vergessen, aber doch keine VDE-Prüfungen machen...
> 
> hm... ich komm wohl nicht drumrum uns auch so ein Maschinentester anzuschaffen, oder?



Kein Messprotokoll?
Und das akzeptieren deine Kunden? Wäre bei uns undenkbar!

2 Beispiele zum PE:
- Fördertechnik-Anlage gebaut aus eloxierten Alu-Profilen. Die Eloxal-Schicht ist ein toller Isolator. Da kann es erforderlich sein, dass du zusätzliche Teile erden musst, weil der PE-Widerstand an einigen Anlagenteilen zu groß ist.

- Einfaches Handlingsportal mit billigen Trapexführungen. Wir setzen manchmal Trapezführungen mit Kunststoffgleitlagern ein. Mechanisch sind die gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber leider Gottes isolieren die Dinger auch.

Und dies sind Dinge, die du nur durch eine Messung herausfindest.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Blockmove (9 November 2009)

INST schrieb:


> Wie prüft Ihr einen PE - Punkt der ca. 30 Meter vom Hauptschrank entfernt ist ?



Die PE-Messung ist eine Spannungsabfall-Messung. Die Messgeräte arbeiten mit Vierleiter-Prinzip. Also somit kein Problem (entsprechende Strippen vorausgesetzt).

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Herrminator2 (9 November 2009)

Da bei der PE-Messung der Querschnitt vor der Messung eingestellt werden muss kam bei uns heraus, dass falsche Querschnitte verbaut waren. Und das 
obwohl Facharbeiter am Werk waren und sauber gearbeitet wurde.  

Habt Ihr einen Messplan wo man später noch nachvollziehen kann welcher Wert vom Protokoll an welcher Stelle gemessen wurde ?


----------



## Herrminator2 (9 November 2009)

> Ich denke wir sind nicht die Einzigsten, welche sich zwar eine Checkliste angelegt haben um nichts zu vergessen, aber doch keine VDE-Prüfungen machen...


Fall zur PE-Messung:

Geschirmte Motorkabel waren mit Kupferklebeband versehen und auf einer PE-Schiene montiert. Durch die PE-Messung kam heraus das das Kupferklebeband ISOLIERT und nicht leitet. Dieses Kabel wurde auch angeblich vorher schon geprüft.... 

Schlecht geerdete Messysteme (falscher Querschnit bei zu langer Leitungslänge) kann das Messergebnis verfälschen und zu Ungenauigkeiten führen.

Isolationsmessung:

Bei der Isolationsmessung wurden schon beschädigte Motorwicklungen entdeckt. Der Motor lief ohne Probleme, hat aber einen Isolationsschaden gehabt. 

Man kann nie wissen ob irgendwo in der Anlage eingeschnittene Leitungen oder gequetschte Kabel verlegt sind. Leider sind Facharbeiter und qualifiziertes Personal keine Garantie dafür dass alles in Ordnung ist.


----------



## maxi (10 November 2009)

Was nehmt ihr den an der anlage für ein Messgerät her?

Schaltschrank Test in der Firma ist klar mit einen 0113 bzw 60204 Gerät. Wir haben dafür ein Elabo.

Im Feld für die Islatioans und Schuzleitermessung müsste ja der Secutest/Profitest ausreichend sein, den man auch für die 701 bzw BGV-3A Messung verwendet oder?


Was benutzt ihr den hier? Ich hatte dafür frühe rnur ein Gossen Metrawatt Secutest zur verfügung. Gibt es da schon etwas besseres  oder anderes?



Edit: Sorry für "im Feld" war mal nen Jahr Soldat :O)


----------



## ALBundy (21 Mai 2010)

Darf man eigentlich Schaltschränke an Kunden liefern, an denen keine Isolationsmessung durchgeführt wurde? Ist die Isol.messung wirklich immer Pflicht? 
Wir haben auch ein Protokoll (VDE 0100 T.600) nach dem wir die Schränke prüfen, dort wird immer alles gemacht außer der Isolationsmessung.


mfg 

und ein schönes langes WE

AL


----------



## Benjamin (25 Mai 2010)

Bei solchen Themen muss man ganz stark aufpassen, was man sagt. Also, mich jetzt bitte nicht steinigen, wenn das etwas holprig formuliert ist.

Wenn du die Maschine/Anlage im europäischen Wirtschaftraume in Verkehr bringst, musst du dafür sorgen, dass die Anlage keinem Schaden zufügt. Das erfordert unter anderem, dass du mit der CE Kennzeichnung bestätigst, alle geltenden Normen angewendet zu haben. Das man dadurch das Denken nicht vergessen darf, sollte auch klar sein.

Für den elektrischen Teil von Maschinen allgemein  gilt vor allem die IEC 60204-1 (VDE 01131-1) _"Sicherheit vor Maschinen - Elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen - Teil  1: Allgemeine Anforderungen_". Hier ist in Kapitel 18 _Prüfungen_ beschrieben, was geprüft werden muss.

(Mit reinen Niederspannungsanlagen kenne ich mich genauso wenig aus wie mit  speziellen Produkt oder Gruppennormen, daher erwähne ich auch nur diese Norm)


----------

